# Difference between Tractor and Combine Engine?



## torchsaf (9 mo ago)

I need to replace white 2-105 , 356 Perkins engine. I found engine out of combine. Will it work and what is the difference? Thanks

Tractor 1976


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not familiar with Perkins engines but I've read where many JD combine engines have been installed in JD tractors. Therefore I think Perkins engine in combine could be installed in a tractor.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

There are quite a number of IH engines that have been swapped from combine to tractor as well. Seems it’s usually a fairly straightforward swap, oil pan and some accessories might be different. One thing I would caution, combine engines usually have a much harder life than tractor engines. Worked harder, in worse conditions, and more likely to be neglected.


----------



## torchsaf (9 mo ago)

Gearclash said:


> There are quite a number of IH engines that have been swapped from combine to tractor as well. Seems it’s usually a fairly straightforward swap, oil pan and some accessories might be different. One thing I would caution, combine engines usually have a much harder life than tractor engines. Worked harder, in worse conditions, and more likely to be neglected.


That is a good point. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I kind of thought the opposite combine motors are taken out and runn hard for a few days with long hours then they are put away and oil get changed for the next season. Worst thing to happen to them is get overheated. On some combine to tractor swaps you have to change front covers and plates because the motor mount is different and some also have a hydraulic pump running off the front of the motor. Also the governor in combine injector pump is slightly different not a real big deal but they are designed to run at rated speed all the time. I think the good thing about the combine motors is you can find them with 3000 to 4000 hours where a tractor would have 8 to 10,000


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what Dan stated about a lot of combine engines have low hours of usage compared to yrs of use.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Combine engines are low hrs compared to similar vintage tractor engines. Check the HP rating on them though because most Cat and Perkins engines i have found in combines are less then the comparable engines in tractors. Bought several combine engines and they are a real buy.


----------

